# Charter 45 acp Pitbull



## Trex18 (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyone have any insight on these or own one ? Thinking about getting one next week and any help would be great.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We own a Charter Arms .38 Special. My wife inherited it.
It arrived with a problem, but that problem was easily overcome at very little expense.
We are satisfied by our Charter Arms revolver, in its present form, and, if we ever needed a revolver for something, we would buy another Charter Arms.

That said, we see little use for a revolver in our lives.
Semi-auto pistols are easier to carry concealed, and quicker to reload (with practice). We both carry semi-auto pistols.
Our Charter Arms revolver, inherited from someone who was important to us, will remain secured in storage, a "safe queen."


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

We can't own a Pitbull here in California, but we CAN, and I do own a Bulldog .44. It is the absolute textbook definition of a "pocket blaster!" My own handloads using Matt's 250 grain soft cast HP making 800 fps deliver the same energy as factory .45 ACP hardball - give or take the brand.
If I could get the Pitbull here, I'd already own one.

CA gets a lot of knocks for not being as well sculpted as other brands, but they do get the job done, and quite frankly NOBODY is building anything remotely like the Pitbull and Bulldog in terms of size, weight, and power, AND VALUE for the money spent. Comparing .38's to .38's at current prices I'd choose the S&W J-frame models over the CA versions all day, everyday, BUT, when it comes to the Pitbull and Bulldog S&W closest offerings come in with retail prices near to over $1,000.

I've shot mine enough to know it will deliver the goods when I need it, and that's the essence of a true SD handgun. I don't need to shoot the gun to pieces to trust it. Speaking of durability, the solid-side frame of the CA, clockwise rotating cylinder, and solid lockup using two centerline points PLUS the extended "hand" on the left side of the ratchet during the moment of firing virtually guarantees the cylinder can NEVER self-unlock under the sternest of loads. This is why the old Colts had an advantage over the counter-clockwise rotating Smiths and CA was smart enough to go that way. One might shoot a CA to destruction, but I highly doubt it will take many fewer shots - if any to turn it into a rattle-pile than a Smith, or Taurus...or even a case-frame Ruger.


----------



## Trex18 (Oct 4, 2017)

Birthday present from Wife!

Here he is .....my new Pitbull 45acp. I love it.

Light. Compact. Feels Rock Solid.

No +p rounds allowed.


----------



## Trex18 (Oct 4, 2017)

Was thinking of putting rosewood grips on this beast.......Opinions or do you think bad idea? ....Where would i find them also for the charter? Thanks. Guys.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shoot it for a while first.
You may grow to appreciate the rubber grips.


----------

